# Pheasant Hunters Looking for Farm House to Rent and Hunt.



## Bear (Sep 13, 2003)

4 first time Pheasant Hunters to North Dakota are looking for a place to rent and access to Pheasant Hunting from 10-9-03 thru 10-16-03. We have 2 dogs with us. Please respond to [email protected] or phone me at 1-858-613-9124.

We are 4 Great guys-1 retired F&G upland game Bird Biologist, 1 NWTF President, 1 retired, 1 working stiff-a GE Lighting Sales rep-that's me-all from San Diego.

This is a once in a lifetime First Pheasant hunting trip to N. Dakota!!

Any kind assistance would be Greatly appreciated!

Take Care and Thank You!!

Gary Williams


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just a question since I've seen this post three times now...would next year be your "once in a lifetime SECOND pheasant huntng trip to ND". Many of us, includig myself, have gotten burned helping guys that "only wanted to come once to see what it is like hunting here" only to have those same guys lease or rent the areas the next year for exclusive rights to hunt.

Seriously, since you seem to know how to seem to know how to use the internet, you may want to search under "hunting, ND, guides, bread and breakfast, www.discovernd.com, etc. There are plenty of places to hunt pheasants in ND. If you haven't rented a motel or made accomodations before now it may be difficult to find something. Another hint....the later you come in the season the easier it is to get on private land and the easier it is to find a place to stay.


----------

